# pouch photo please



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I jumped in on another so I'm putting a thread. I heard it mentioned if her part is pointing down could be bred. Does anyone have photos of the vulva area on goats that are under say 60 days bred?? My husband thinks we are all crazy looking and talking about privates on goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

lol!
I've never been able to do a pooch test myself, but there are lots of pics in the "Kidding Koral" area of the forum


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

There's a good explanation and good photos here: http://www.americanfaintinggoat.com/?page_id=1277 but it doesn't mention if the does in the photos are under or over 60 days bred.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't usually tell until around 90 days. Here are a couple pics of some girls that I think are bred (Sorry if the pics are huge, I was having trouble getting them smaller):

























I don't know if this helps but the next one is a doe that wasn't bred and the pic after is the same doe about 60 days bred


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I am studying my girls as we are hoping one got bred, but not the other (to young) but both live full time with a 7 month old buck who was eager to do the job but at least in front of us appeared to need to watch a video on how to do the job. Any help in learning how to tell I appreaciate.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree with Chelsboers, all those does look pregnant to me, except the last picture is questionable. Some does just don't change as much back there as others do. In my experience some can get very obvious at 4 to 6 weeks into pregnancy, while others take a little longer. But I have been able to tell as soon as 4 weeks bred. Almost always by 8 weeks bred. Great examples Chelsboers.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

20kidsonhill said:


> I agree with Chelsboers, all those does look pregnant to me, except the last picture is questionable. Some does just don't change as much back there as others do. In my experience some can get very obvious at 4 to 6 weeks into pregnancy, while others take a little longer. But I have been able to tell as soon as 4 weeks bred. Almost always by 8 weeks bred. Great examples Chelsboers.


Thanks
BTW the doe in the last pic was bred, the pic was just taken around 60 days instead of 90 like the others. You can see though how it gets easier to tell as they get closer to kidding


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

This doe is due Feb. 22, so she's just a bit over 60 days. Definitely bred.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

These pics are so helpful and I cannot wait to get outside once the sun comes up and look at my does. No idea if Mr. Hormones figured out how to do the job or not. He is only 7 months old. I just have to laugh thinking about the person who knows nothing about goats and stumbles onto this site and sees all these photos of goats butts (without knowing the reason why) and wondering about goat people.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

These are helpful, so once hubby goes to work monday (otherwise he gets irritated over me fussing with them) I'm going to take a look and some pics to put here and see what you all think.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

LOL, I can't help stop laughing. Ladies, what do you do when your husband leaves for work...............?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

That sounds like about what I do when my husband leaves for work, but when he's home I do it too. He just watches and shakes his head at me.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Lol, when he's gone is when I build feeders, doctor goats, fiddle with records, spend time with my goats, Oh yeah and the normal household chores.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I worked on some photos for you all. I have one doe that I know for sure is open and some does about 5 weeks pregnant and some 4 months pregnant so hope this help. 
PHoto 1 and 2 are the open doe
3 and 4 are chloe at 30 days bred, to me she is obviously pregnant by just by the pooch test. 
5 is of JW 34 days bred
6 is of Jw on the right, Raquel in the fron left Corner and Tori Ann in the middle
7,8 &9 is of raquel 35 days bred
10 is of Tori Ann, I have no recorded breeding date but she was in with the other yearlings. so I am guessing 30 tro 40 days bred

These are all Febuary and March does from 2012, so they are all first timers, except for Classy Lady, this would have been her 2nd kidding as a doe just turning 2 years old, but she aborted at around 8 weeks into her gestation, so I know for sure at this time she is open.

*UPDATE:* December 2nd. Raquel, the doe pictured in 7,8 and 9, ended up coming back into heat on day 40 and standing for a buck. So clearly in those pictures she is open, but just a little puffy from coming back into heat. This is kind of a learning thing for me as well. But something I did notice when taking the photos and posting, is that Raquel still has that indentation all around her vulva and the other does in the other pictures have lost the indentaion around the top part of their vulva. I had noticed this when I posting pictures and was curious what it meant. I was going to track it by taking pictures every couple of weeks. I guess it meant she was open. Thanks for learning with me.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

This is pictures of two does that are 4 months bred. first picture is of a 2 year old on her 2nd kidding and 2nd picture is of a doe the same age on her first kidding. I don't find number of kiddings matters as much as the individual doe. The first doe is part Boer and Nubian and she always gets really obvious really early.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I went to go take pics, wow guess I'll have to wait for help. It's 37degrees, their hair is so long by the tail and of course nobody wanted to stand still  hope to be back with pics. 
thanks everyone


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

i still don't know what to look for...is the area poochier or what?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

JaLyn said:


> i still don't know what to look for...is the area poochier or what?


Everything gets a smoother softer look about it. Their poochie instead of tilting up tilts down and above their anus begins to loose that little cave next to the tail head. The best way to learn is take pictures of your does before getting bred(and not in heat) then take a picture every month after being bred. Then compare them. You will see the subtle changes better that way. I can tell on my own does 30 days in.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

xymenah said:


> Everything gets a smoother softer look about it. Their poochie instead of tilting up tilts down and above their anus begins to loose that little cave next to the tail head. The best way to learn is take pictures of your does before getting bred(and not in heat) then take a picture every month after being bred. Then compare them. You will see the subtle changes better that way. I can tell on my own does 30 days in.


ONe of my does if she took should already be 40 days in. I guess I should get a pic of her and seee what you all think.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

JaLyn said:


> i still don't know what to look for...is the area poochier or what?


Hello: 
On my open doe(first two pictures) look right at her vulva area, all around it it is a crease/indentation/line. Now look at the 3rd picture, That little crease that is all around the vulva, is no longer at the top of vulva it has faded. The skin between the vula and anus has a smoother look. The vulva has elongated a little bit as well.

Some of it is individual doe, so it is a little harder to compare photos from different does, but I look for less creases and indentations and a smoother look. ANd the vulva may or may not get more elongated looking, this seems to vary mroe between does. With the paint doe in my pictures her vulva still looks tiny(not puffy or elongated), but there is a lot of smoothness in the skin around the vulva and between the vulva and anus. She is so dark skinned it was hard to get a good picture of her.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I"m going to go out and look at her and see if i can't compare her some to my doe that isn't bred..thanks 20..


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh I am sooo anxious to know if my girls are preg or not. Buck is young and every time he tried in front of us he was off by a few inches. I managed to get terrible pics of oldest doe soon after her and his behavior suddenly changed. Failed with the younger doe. The other day I managed to get some good pics of both. If they were bred the day we noticed the behavior changes, then at most they would be 60 days preg. So to early to tell yet. But least I got some good pics this week. I will be watching and taking more pics as the weeks pass. 

Today I got an email from the vet--$10 coupon good tell Jan. 15. Um, wonder how much it would cost to take the younger doe (she will fit easier in my Rav4) to the vet?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

20, those are great pics and early. I'm going to try to add these photos and see what you think. The first pic-was 9.28 breeding, socco,( I don't believe she came in after that).The second pic ND fifi (10.38- she's very quiet about heat so may have come 11.28). 3 & 4 pic, ND willow, ff, 11/1 (don't believe she came back in). 5th, hershey, 11/6 (may have come bk in 11/27 -hard to tell). 6th pic momma, ff, 10.16 (may have come bk in 11.23 -he acted bucky but her not as much). I'm watching and counting again. Sorry the pics aren't great nobody wanted me looking at their hoo hoo's.
BTW the two red does, have the yuky coat I was talking about in another post. I wormed and copper boused 3 wks before the pic. Any ideas?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

They all look bred to me.
I don't see anything wrong with the red goats fur. If you are talking about the white it is normal.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

2nd photo looks possibly open to me, but may just be because she is less pergnant, The last picture is too hard for me to figure out. The rest look bred. 
I have an update on my photos. In all fairness I felt I should share.To read the update go back to my photos and I will edite and add update.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'll have to get another in a few weeks of the 2nd doe, fifi, she was in with the buck for 4 wks but, like I said she is very hard to tell when she's in heat. The last one is hard to tell because she's my dang squirrely doe who takes two people to do anything with- which stinks because she is a big girl (about 220#). 
20 I'll go back and look at your edit. 
thanks- like I said I'll go out late next week and try again.


----------

